# Import via Amazon etc



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Listers,
I wonder if you could provide me with some background on Internet Shopping into Dubai. Let's say I would like to order some books/DVD's from Amazon, or some clothes from Ralph Lauren....do I then need to pay some kind of import tax/VAT on top of the shipping or is that it ?

many thanks for clarification and
best regards
Lenochka


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't think you have to pay import tax, but the delivery charges are horrendous. I tried to order half a dozen books and DVDs online from Amazon UK and they wanted to charge me GBP 20.00 for delivery! 

Also, I've been told by several people that when their amazon orders arrive, they've often been opened by post office staff looking for contraband. 

You can get everything here in the Emirates mall - they have a whole wing of designer shops. Try looking in the Resident's Guide (from Explorer), that gives you a guide of where to buy everything you need.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I use Amazon all the time and have never had a problem, not once.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I believe that items that come through courier are not subject to any customs charges. I have, however, paid customs on things that arrived via Emirates post. Not much, mind you, but a few dirhams. I can even be negotiated, too.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

*Import taxex*

I am mostly interested if there are any import taxes/VAT applicable as I would like to inquire possibiltiy of ordering clothes (this may be needed as I am not the average sized guy)

Cheers 
Lenochka


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Textiles and tailors abound, Lenochka. You can get some fantastic materials from all over the world w/ great tailors. Take in some of your ready-made items, and most tailors do a good job of copying them. The key is to find a tailor you really like and trust. I found this was much cheaper than ordering online and/or buying w/in the UAE. Better quality and a better fit.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

very good to know - thanks very much for the info.

Regards
Lenochka


----------

